# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ایا من میتونم با شرایط زیر 1 سال پشت کنکور بمونم ؟ (توروخدا جواب بدید)

## alirezakhaki

با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده متولد 11 مهر 1375 هستم میتونم 1 سال فرصت بگیرم برای یه سال پشت کنکور موندن ؟(امسال دادم از رتبه و نتیجم اصلا راضی نبودم رشتم ریاضیه)باید برم نظام وظیفه دیگه ؟ دقیقن مراحلش چطوریه اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید میترسم شروع کنم به خوندن یه دفه بگن طرف سربازه دانشگاه بی دانشگاه !

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده متولد 11 مهر 1375 هستم میتونم 1 سال فرصت بگیرم برای یه سال پشت کنکور موندن ؟(امسال دادم از رتبه و نتیجم اصلا راضی نبودم رشتم ریاضیه)باید برم نظام وظیفه دیگه ؟ دقیقن مراحلش چطوریه اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید میترسم شروع کنم به خوندن یه دفه بگن طرف سربازه دانشگاه بی دانشگاه !


بنظرم بمونی پشت کنکور صرفه بیشتری داره تا بری سربازی داداش

----------


## milad1124

باید خیلی قبل تر میرقتی معافی میگرفتی
برو مدرسه نامه میده بهت میبری پلیش+10 تا معافیتت ثبت شه و میتونی بمونی برای سال بعد .

----------


## magicboy

چنتا کنکور دادی
کنکور دوم رو میتونی بدی
ولی برا کنکور سوم باید معافیت بگیری خودم پیام نور نوشتم

----------


## Mr...

> با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده متولد 11 مهر 1375 هستم میتونم 1 سال فرصت بگیرم برای یه سال پشت کنکور موندن ؟(امسال دادم از رتبه و نتیجم اصلا راضی نبودم رشتم ریاضیه)باید برم نظام وظیفه دیگه ؟ دقیقن مراحلش چطوریه اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید میترسم شروع کنم به خوندن یه دفه بگن طرف سربازه دانشگاه بی دانشگاه !
> 
> سلام
> حتما به این سایت ی سر بزن و سوالت رو از بخش نظرات بپرس حتما ج میده 
> مشاور کنکور رایگان افشار


ب

بیلیبل

----------


## alirezakhaki

سربازی که نمیخوام برم  اولین کنکورمو امسال دادم منتها مشاور قلم چی پارسالم میگه اگه اون غیرانتفاعی که برات افتاده توی اعلام نتایج رو ثبت نام نکنی امکان داره سربازت کنن بیچاره میشی دارم از استرس دیوانه میشم دقیقن من چیکار کنم خیالم راحت شه میتونم بدون ثبت نام در غیر انتفاعی و 960 تومن پول مفت دادن 1 سال بمونم ؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

سال چندمته داداش ؟

----------


## milad1124

> سربازی که نمیخوام برم  اولین کنکورمو امسال دادم منتها مشاور قلم چی پارسالم میگه اگه اون غیرانتفاعی که برات افتاده توی اعلام نتایج رو ثبت نام نکنی امکان داره سربازت کنن بیچاره میشی دارم از استرس دیوانه میشم دقیقن من چیکار کنم خیالم راحت شه میتونم بدون ثبت نام در غیر انتفاعی و 960 تومن پول مفت دادن 1 سال بمونم ؟


حرف جدید خنده دار از مشاور های قلم چی !!!!!!!!!!
فقط توی قبولی سراسری محرومیت وجود داره

برو مدرسه نامه میده بهت میبری پلیش+10 تا معافیتت ثبت شه و میتونی بمونی برای سال بعد .

----------


## alirezakhaki

> سال چندمته داداش ؟


گفتم دیگه داداش کنکور 94 اولین سال کنکورمه که غیر انتفاعی در اومده ولی چون متولد مهر هستم اوضاع خیلی غر و قاطیه به نظر میخوام دومین سال کنکور شرکت کنم ولی نمیدونم باید ثبت نام کنم این غیر انتفاعی لعنتی یا نه

----------


## alirezakhaki

> حرف جدید خنده دار از مشاور های قلم چی !!!!!!!!!!
> فقط توی قبولی سراسری محرومیت وجود داره
> 
> برو مدرسه نامه میده بهت میبری پلیش+10 تا معافیتت ثبت شه و میتونی بمونی برای سال بعد .


بهم گفتم معافیتت باید تا اوائل ابان باشه سال اینده که خیالت راحت باشه که تا موقع برگه سبز هم کاری به کارت ندارن

----------


## alirezakhaki

الان من دقیقن باید چیکار کنم در هر صورت پول مفت رو به دانشگاه بابت ثبت نام باید بدم ؟

----------


## milad1124

> بهم گفتم معافیتت باید تا اوائل ابان باشه سال اینده که خیالت راحت باشه که تا موقع برگه سبز هم کاری به کارت ندارن


عزیز من اخه معفایت رو که سالانه نمیدن من خودم متولد آذر ماهم پارسال رفتم معافیت رو گرفتم تا سال 99 معافیت تحصیلی به شرط رفتن به دانشگاه دارم

----------


## alirezakhaki

> الان من دقیقن باید چیکار کنم در هر صورت پول مفت رو به دانشگاه بابت ثبت نام باید بدم ؟


منظورم واظح هس الان ؟ من متولد 11 مهر 75 هستم 1 کنکور دادم غیر انتفعی برام در اومده میخوام یه سال بمونم الان چه راهکاری غیر ثبت نام در دانشگاه و سپس انصراف دارم ؟

----------


## alirezakhaki

من وقتی ندارم فقط تا پایان فردا لطفا پاسخ جامع و کامل بدید

----------


## artim

> با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده متولد 11 مهر 1375 هستم میتونم 1 سال فرصت بگیرم برای یه سال پشت کنکور موندن ؟(امسال دادم از رتبه و نتیجم اصلا راضی نبودم رشتم ریاضیه)باید برم نظام وظیفه دیگه ؟ دقیقن مراحلش چطوریه اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید میترسم شروع کنم به خوندن یه دفه بگن طرف سربازه دانشگاه بی دانشگاه !


از کنکور اولت یکسال فرصت مجدد داری در کنکور پذیرفته بشی
نیاز به کار خاصی نیست

----------


## alirezakhaki

> از کنکور اولت یکسال فرصت مجدد داری در کنکور پذیرفته بشی
> نیاز به کار خاصی نیست


ینی نه ثبت نام کنم این دانشگاهی که برام درومده نه نظام وظیفه برم نه نامه از مدرسه بگیرم بات وجه به اینکه مهر 19 سالمم تموم میشه سرباز محسوب نمیشم ؟!

----------


## artim

> ینی نه ثبت نام کنم این دانشگاهی که برام درومده نه نظام وظیفه برم نه نامه از مدرسه بگیرم بات وجه به اینکه مهر 19 سالمم تموم میشه سرباز محسوب نمیشم ؟!


نه هیچکاری نیاز نیست 
اما واسه خاطر جمعیت فردا با کارت ملیت برو پلیس +10 بگو بزنه سیستم ببینی تا کی معافیت داری

----------


## GHZO7

> نه هیچکاری نیاز نیست 
> اما واسه خاطر جمعیت فردا با کارت ملیت برو پلیس +10 بگو بزنه سیستم ببینی تا کی معافیت داری


تا یازده مهر 95معافیت داره....

----------


## artim

> تا یازده مهر 95معافیت داره....



خب پس دیگه غمت چیه تا سال بعد داری
بشین بخون اگه میخوای

----------


## alirezakhaki

اگه تا 11 مهر معافیت داشته باشم  ینی مشکلی اصلا پیش نمیاد ؟ من فردا  نظام وظیفه هم لازمه برم یا فقط پلیس+10 ؟ چون اول باید خیالم راحت شه بعد درس بخونم . ینی اگه گفت تا 11 مهر معافیت دارم اصلا لازم نیس جسارتا دیگه حتی تف تو روی اون غیر انتفاعی بندازم ؟(چه برسه ثبت نامو 1 میلیون پوله بی زبون)
 هدفمو مشخص کردم انشالا که هر چی خد ابخاد

----------


## GHZO7

> خب پس دیگه غمت چیه تا سال بعد داری
> بشین بخون اگه میخوای



من استارتر نیستم  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## artim

> اگه تا 11 مهر معافیت داشته باشم  ینی مشکلی اصلا پیش نمیاد ؟ من فردا  نظام وظیفه هم لازمه برم یا فقط پلیس+10 ؟ چون اول باید خیالم راحت شه بعد درس بخونم . ینی اگه گفت تا 11 مهر معافیت دارم اصلا لازم نیس جسارتا دیگه حتی تف تو روی اون غیر انتفاعی بندازم ؟(چه برسه ثبت نامو 1 میلیون پوله بی زبون)
>  هدفمو مشخص کردم انشالا که هر چی خد ابخاد



نه هیچی لازم نیست
بری نظام وظیفه هم همینو بت میگه
بشین بخون معافیت داری یکسال

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> منظورم واظح هس الان ؟ من متولد 11 مهر 75 هستم 1 کنکور دادم غیر انتفعی برام در اومده میخوام یه سال بمونم الان چه راهکاری غیر ثبت نام در دانشگاه و سپس انصراف دارم ؟


شانس دوم داری اگه فقط فقط یه کنکور داده باشی

----------


## alirezakhaki

> نه هیچی لازم نیست
> بری نظام وظیفه هم همینو بت میگه
> بشین بخون معافیت داری یکسال


ممنون ازتون و از دوستان من فردا برا خاطر جمعی میرم خیالمو راحت میکنم هم نظام وظیفه هم پلیس+10 که دیگه استارت کارو بزنم
من پارسال قلم چی بودم امسالم ثبت نام کنم ؟ واقعا محیطش جالب نیس نصب تراز بالاها راحت تقلبین ...  یه سوال مهم دیگه داشتم برای قبولی تو دانشگاه ها و پذیرش تراز مهمه نه ؟ سنجش رفته بودم تاکید بسزایی روی تراز داشتن تا رتبه . البته خود این تراز میاد رتبه رو میسازه درست میگم ؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون ازتون و از دوستان من فردا برا خاطر جمعی میرم خیالمو راحت میکنم هم نظام وظیفه هم پلیس+10 که دیگه استارت کارو بزنم
> من پارسال قلم چی بودم امسالم ثبت نام کنم ؟ واقعا محیطش جالب نیس نصب تراز بالاها راحت تقلبین ...  یه سوال مهم دیگه داشتم برای قبولی تو دانشگاه ها و پذیرش تراز مهمه نه ؟ سنجش رفته بودم تاکید بسزایی روی تراز داشتن تا رتبه . البته خود این تراز میاد رتبه رو میسازه درست میگم ؟


تراز مهمه اره
اما مهم خوب خوندن دروس هست

----------


## alirezakhaki

> تراز مهمه اره
> اما مهم خوب خوندن دروس هست


ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون ب امید موفقیت در کنکور95  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -Morteza-

دوستان یعنی هر کسی میتونه 1سال پشت کنکور بمونه؟
مثلا متولد دی76
که کنکورش ماله سال 95هست
میتونه 96 هم کنکور  بده؟!؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> دوستان یعنی هر کسی میتونه 1سال پشت کنکور بمونه؟
> مثلا متولد دی76
> که کنکورش ماله سال 95هست
> میتونه 96 هم کنکور  بده؟!؟


نیمه اول و دوم فرق نمیکنه هرکسی میتونه یه سال بمونه

----------


## -Morteza-

> نیمه اول و دوم فرق نمیکنه هرکسی میتونه یه سال بمونه


بعد نیاز به نامه یا چیزی هست؟
تا حالا +10 نرفتم!

----------


## INFERNAL

> بعد نیاز به نامه یا چیزی هست؟
> تا حالا +10 نرفتم!


ببین من خودم دی 75 ام پارسال کنکور دادم و امسالم موندم واسه بار دوم
هیچ کاری نمیخواد بکنی،تا شهریور سال دومت نیازی نیست بیوفتی دنباله این کارا

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام خدمت دوستان بنده متولد 11 مهر 1375 هستم میتونم 1 سال فرصت بگیرم برای یه سال پشت کنکور موندن ؟(امسال دادم از رتبه و نتیجم اصلا راضی نبودم رشتم ریاضیه)باید برم نظام وظیفه دیگه ؟ دقیقن مراحلش چطوریه اگه میشه راهنماییم کنید میترسم شروع کنم به خوندن یه دفه بگن طرف سربازه دانشگاه بی دانشگاه !


شما مهر 93 مشمول حساب شدی.اگر بعد از این تاریخ فارغ التحصیل شدی که یکسال فرصت معرفی داری.امسال کنکور بدی حتما پیام نور رو انتخاب رشته کن.شرایطت رو دقیق بنویس

----------


## GUST

> شما مهر 93 مشمول حساب شدی.اگر بعد از این تاریخ فارغ التحصیل شدی که یکسال فرصت معرفی داری.امسال کنکور بدی حتما پیام نور رو انتخاب رشته کن.شرایطت رو دقیق بنویس


داداش دوسال از اون روز گذشته !  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

